# Kindle App Store this week?!?



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

Personally, I'd rather they get the Kindle for Mac app up and running first, but we'll see.
http://mashable.com/2010/01/21/kindle-app-store/

_Admin update: here's a link to the Amazon announcement, and to its page for the Kindle Development Kit._


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

hmm...I have a feeling most of the stuff that is going to be created is going to be for k2 and kdx....  Still interested to see and hear about all the apps


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Almost.... they will announce the release of the developers kit tomorrow. Here are two more articles:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/21/technology/21reader.html?ref=technology

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/20/amazon-cracks-open-the-kindle/


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Now that is a pretty stupid idea if there ever was one. The ePaper screen doesn't lend itself to applications at all. Maybe some little widget, custom screensaver or fancy bookmarker, but that's about it. Nothing serious can be programmed on a device with such a display.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

an app for tagging or folders? 
still an exciting time to have an ebook
sylvia


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I could see simple twitter/facebook apps being cool! Looking forward to seeing what comes of it...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ak rain said:


> an app for tagging or folders?
> still an exciting time to have an ebook
> sylvia


OK, here I was all set to be completely negative on the idea, and then you point this out. LOL I'd sure as hell pay for an app for THAT!

I tend to agree the ePaper screen and the browser function just aren't well suited to make this into an all in one device, but as Sylvia pointed out, there's probably potential there for some improvement to e-reader functionality that Amazon just doesn't seem to be inclined to provide to us. After all, we're already hacking for screensavers and better fonts....


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's the Amazon announcement:

SEATTLE, Jan 21, 2010 (BUSINESS WIRE) - (NASDAQ: AMZN)-For the past two years, Amazon has welcomed authors and publishers to directly upload and sell content in the Kindle Store through the self-service Kindle publishing platform. Today, Amazon announced that it is inviting software developers to build and upload active content that will be available in the Kindle Store later this year. The new Kindle Development Kit gives developers access to programming interfaces, tools and documentation to build active content for Kindle-the #1 bestselling, most wished for, and most gifted product across all categories on Amazon. Developers can learn more about the Kindle Development Kit today at http://www.amazon.com/kdk/ and sign up to be notified when the limited beta starts next month.

"We've heard from lots of developers over the past two years who are excited to build on top of Kindle," said Ian Freed, Vice President, Amazon Kindle. "The Kindle Development Kit opens many possibilities-we look forward to being surprised by what developers invent."

The Kindle Development Kit enables developers to build active content that leverages Kindle's unique combination of seamless and invisible 3G wireless delivery over Amazon Whispernet, high-resolution electronic paper display that looks and reads like real paper, and long battery life of seven days with wireless activated. For example, Handmark is building an active Zagat guide featuring their trusted ratings, reviews and more for restaurants in cities around the world, and Sonic Boom is building word games and puzzles.

"As the leading worldwide publisher of mobile games, EA Mobile has had the privilege of collaborating with many dynamic and innovative companies in bringing exciting gaming experiences to new platforms," says Adam Sussman, Vice President of Worldwide Publishing, EA Mobile. "Working with Amazon, we look forward to bringing some of the world's most popular and fun games to Kindle and their users."

Starting next month, participants in the limited beta will be able to download the Kindle Development Kit, access developer support, test content on Kindle, and submit finished content. Those wait-listed will be invited to participate as space becomes available. The Kindle Development Kit includes sample code, documentation, and the Kindle Simulator, which helps developers build and test their content by simulating the 6-inch Kindle and 9.7-inch Kindle DX on Mac, PC, and Linux (linux) desktops.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm hoping for apps that help with the basics and for stuff that is now being hacked. Fonts, custom screensavers, crosswords, sudoku AND FOLDERS. Perhaps improvements and added functionality for annotations/notes, some international features for alternate languages and maybe easier updates on TTS.

Other than folders, I don't _need_ anything, but some may appreciate. The longer I use my Kindle, the more I realize that I like it just to read. Much like a physical book, it just has to 'give me a story'. Nuff said.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

eh, can't think of a single app I'd want from a kindle app store. It's still a pretty slow processor and greyscale screen. Besides, I thought everyone has said they want a dedicated e-reader not some do it all device LOL


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Would love a script font (Love good cursive)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

What this does: it immediately gives Amazon further differentiation from every other eBook reader on the market. No other reader that I know of has an SDK (software development kit). 

When Apple did this for iPod Touch/iPhone with the App Store, developers introduced many imaginative features that made the device much more useful. (As well as a lot of junk, of course.)

Prepare to be surprised at the things developers will come up with with this KDK. This development gives them the tools, and the monetary incentives, to create cool things for Kindle. 

Part of me hopes that this isn't the first step toward Kindle becoming another all-in-one device... it's a simple, beautifully-designed book reader and I hope that doesn't change.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Rasputina said:


> eh, can't think of a single app I'd want from a kindle app store. It's still a pretty slow processor and greyscale screen. Besides, I thought everyone has said they want a dedicated e-reader not some do it all device LOL


Something tells me that the greyscale display is not going to be around for long. I do think you're right about the processor - - the Kindle isn't equipped to be a gaming device, for example. Although my DX *does* have an accelerometer, just waiting to be used for more than page rotating...


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

I wonder if there could be an app that would enable us to read ePub documents on the Kindle, or connect to our public libraries with Overdrive? I'm sure there would be DRM limitations.  I'd also like an easier way to put my own screensaver photos on my Kindle. And maybe some kind of simple note-taking app, because sometimes when I'm reading a book I get an idea for something I want on a ToDo list.  If I'm in bed or somewhere so comfortable I don't want to get up for a pen and paper, I could just tap out a note that would reside on my Kindle.

I share the concern that this opens the door for the Kindle to stray from its roots, but for those who want to play more games, I'm all for them having a chance.  My interest will be in all that new creativity focused on how to make my READING experience better.  I can see some fancy stuff involving dictionaries and translation from one language to another.  Or maybe an app that somehow brings the Columbia Encyclopedia and Benet's Reader's Encyclopedia onboard my Kindle. 

This is exciting, which makes it inconvenient because I was all set to wind down my thinker and get some sleep.  Thanks, Harvey!  

Len


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a good thought, Len - but unfortunately we won't get an ePub reader. It would be very possible with the KDK, but Amazon is evidently restricting developers from creating apps that are "a generic reader".

From the KDK page:



> KDK Limited Beta Coming Next Month
> 
> Submit your e-mail address to get notified when the limited beta starts next month. Participants in the limited beta will be able to download the Kindle Development Kit, access developer support, test content on Kindle, and submit finished content. Those wait-listed will be invited to participate at a later date as space becomes available. The Kindle Development Kit includes sample code, documentation, and the Kindle Simulator, which helps developers build and test their content by simulating the 6-inch Kindle and 9.7-inch Kindle DX on Mac, PC, and Linux desktops. We are excited to see what you invent for Kindle.
> 
> ...


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Amazon doesn't really understand how many of us are already going around their restrictions just by buying a used or new Sony or other reader that will load Overdrive Library books.  For them to not have an application for Adobe Digital Editions is rather shortsighted.


----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)

I hope this means we won't have to "hack" our Kindles to get good fonts and screen savers.  Maybe it means there will be folders.  I'd also love to be able to get rid of the block justification that seems to be showing up on all my (Amazon) books since the software update.  Maybe there will be a justification application!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I expect the apps will range from ones that add to the functionality of the Kindle as a reader to ones that do try to make it an all-in-one device.  I don't want to use my K as anything other than a reader, but apps that would approve it as a reader would be welcome.  I've long wanted a pop-up alarm so that I wouldn't have to keep checking the time while reading.  Unfortunately, I have a K1, and don't expect the apps will work with the K1 firmware.

Betsy


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

EXCELLENT!

I expect old school text based adventures like "The Leather Goddesses of Phobos" or "Zork" to be ported over, and someone had better make a Fighting Fantasy series port that does stat tracking for you!

And clearly an organization system will be #1 on many devs lists. Even the most shallow marketing analysis will reveal that to be the most requested software feature.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> EXCELLENT!
> 
> I expect old school text based adventures like "The Leather Goddesses of Phobos" or "Zork" to be ported over, and someone had better make a Fighting Fantasy series port that does stat tracking for you!
> 
> And clearly an organization system will be #1 on many devs lists. Even the most shallow marketing analysis will reveal that to be the most requested software feature.


Oh, that would be so cool. Loved LGOP. May have to get it out and play it....oh, wait, I can do that on my notebook...off to find the software.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Exactly what can be done depends upon how much access the SDK provides. I'm signed up as a developer and will post what I discover if Harvey doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

i just dont get the need for every electronic device to be multifunctional..do one thing an ddo it good ..which Kindle does already


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> i just dont get the need for every electronic device to be multifunctional..do one thing an ddo it good ..which Kindle does already


I totally agree Fuzzy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Perhaps this will let non-Amazon companies get an 'inside' view of our devices and offer content on request via their apps.  That would not be something that I would do daily, but may have an intermittent need for.

Like pulling down the Kindleboards blog on request?   

On another note, is it irritating (or just me) that this SDK is causing all the Amazon vs. Apple iSlate comments?  Thats like comparing a calculator to a laptop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> i just dont get the need for every electronic device to be multifunctional..do one thing an ddo it good ..which Kindle does already


Having apps doesn't mean that they have to be to make the K multifunctional (although I'm certain a lot of them will be for that purpose). Apps could help the K be a better reader (example, the font hack). It's not like one HAS to purchase and use apps.

I think this is a good thing, depending on the apps that are developed. It's also interesting, as we had a long discussion thread here about how lack of the Android OS and the ability to program apps for it would hurt the Kindle. I would definitely be interested in apps that will make Kindle a better reading.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm excited about the app idea. Especially apps that improve functionality of the Kindle. This could be our chance at getting folders, fonts, contrast, screensavers, and so much else we've been begging for.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

.... and another big chance for our members to goof up their Kindles. 

*sigh* Why does every device have to "do it all?"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

job security for KindleBoards mods.

Betsy


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Having apps doesn't mean that they have to be to make the K multifunctional (although I'm certain a lot of them will be for that purpose). Apps could help the K be a better reader (example, the font hack). It's not like one HAS to purchase and use apps.
> 
> I think this is a good thing, depending on the apps that are developed. It's also interesting, as we had a long discussion thread here about how lack of the Android OS and the ability to program apps for it would hurt the Kindle. I would definitely be interested in apps that will make Kindle a better reading.
> 
> Betsy


guess it all depends individual pref's 
I never had the a need to mess with font hacks or screensavers..etc..
all i do is read ..


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> ... The longer I use my Kindle, the more I realize that I like it just to read. Much like a physical book, it just has to 'give me a story'. Nuff said.


I totally agree. When I first got it I was browsing the web, setting up bookmarks to a ton of mobile sites, etc. But now, I just read. Once the novelty wore off I realized all I wanted was a device for reading.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I saw this quote: "Kindles that have already been sold will be able to run these programs once Amazon has remotely upgraded their software."

So that means a new update will be coming...

Which means it might break the font hack again...


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

There is a more formal announcement of the KDK at Amazon itself; apps are limited to a maximum of 100Mb, although the WhisperNet limit of 10Mb on a single file means that larger apps will have to be downloaded and installed via USB transfer. Apps less than 1Mb in size, and which use less than 100kb/user/month in WhisperNet data transfer, can be free; above that, the app can be either a one-time purchase or a monthly subscription purchase. One-time-purchase apps have the same 100kb/user/month limit of free apps. App download and data transfer (for subscription apps) will be charged at $0.15/Mb (except for free apps and the <100kb/month data transfer); this cost will be taken off the top, with the remaining charge being divided 70/30 between the developer and Amazon. Monthly subscription fees have to be priced to cover the data transfer costs. Voice over IP functionality, advertising, offensive materials, collection of customer information without express customer knowledge and consent, or usage of the Amazon or Kindle brand in any way are not allowed. In addition, active content must meet all Amazon technical requirements, not be a generic reader, and not contain malicious code.

I can see that active-content apps are going to be problematic without some sort of control over how much data gets transferred; I can see someone developing an app that could allow the user, with heavy usage, to significantly exceed subscription charges -- at $0.15/Mb, a subscription charge of $6.95/month could be completely eaten by less than 1.6Mb of data transfer per day. A $15/month subscription would allow more than 3Mb data transfer per day; the question becomes what the real bandwidth of the WhisperNet connection is, because that sets a cap on the theoretical data transfer could be, and from there, the app developer would have to look at the _usage_ of the app to determine where they need to set the subscription cost.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> guess it all depends individual pref's
> I never had the a need to mess with font hacks or screensavers..etc..
> all i do is read ..


As do I. But if there is an app that will make it a better reader, I'm willing to consider it. And if having apps makes it more attractive to more users, ensuring the viability of the product, then that's good too. I'd rather have user choosable apps than a redesigned Kindle that tries to do everything. If they continue to sell the Kindle as a reader with options, that's better for me than one that has a lot of bells and whistles I don't want.

Betsy


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If they continue to sell the Kindle as a reader with options, that's better for me than one that has a lot of bells and whistles I don't want.


That's an observation I've made several times with other products -- if I have a cellphone and a GPS unit and a digital camera and an e-reader and a handheld app device, and the cellphone breaks, I've got a GPS unit and a digital camera and an e-reader and a handheld app device. If I have a cellphone that *is* a GPS unit and a digital camera and an e-reader and a handheld app device, and the cellphone breaks, I've got a brick.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> .... and another big chance for our members to goof up their Kindles.
> 
> *sigh* Why does every device have to "do it all?"


I think people are missing the potential "win" here. With the addition of apps, Kindle can remain a straightforward ereader for those of us that merely want that, while having the ability to have expanded functionality for those who want that. It'll only become a potential problem if they start cramming all sorts of functionality into the Kindle out of the box.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Agree Greg


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Greg Banks said:


> I think people are missing the potential "win" here. With the addition of apps, Kindle can remain a straightforward ereader for those of us that merely want that, while having the ability to have expanded functionality for those who want that. It'll only become a potential problem if they start cramming all sorts of functionality into the Kindle out of the box.


Yep. Plenty of people use their iPhone just to make cell phone calls with. My MIL loves it because the numbers are really big and she can see them clearly.

I've never seen an instance where opening up a SDK to developers was a mistake; I welcome any innovation and creativity the developers will surely bring.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree with Betsy the Quilter and Greg and Anju .... The Kindle out of the box will still be an ereader. It won't have options unless the owner decides to purchase and download them. In addition to font and organization tools, I have thought of features I would like while using the Kindle as an ereader. For example, I would like to be able to create a document that links to books or passages in books on my Kindle.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Apps will definitely add a nice twinkle to the K


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Having apps doesn't mean that they have to be to make the K multifunctional (although I'm certain a lot of them will be for that purpose). Apps could help the K be a better reader (example, the font hack). It's not like one HAS to purchase and use apps.
> 
> I think this is a good thing, depending on the apps that are developed. It's also interesting, as we had a long discussion thread here about how lack of the Android OS and the ability to program apps for it would hurt the Kindle. I would definitely be interested in apps that will make Kindle a better reading.
> 
> Betsy


Amazon should already be offering the basic things that people want like folders, font choices ect and not have to rely on separate apps for those.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Perhaps those features will be in the update that allows app purchase also


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

I just noticed this mashable article:
http://mashable.com/2010/01/21/kindle-app-store/
what the heck?? I'm entirely freaked out!

-h.
http://www.generationvet.com


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Guido Henkel said:


> Now that is a pretty stupid idea if there ever was one. The ePaper screen doesn't lend itself to applications at all. Maybe some little widget, custom screensaver or fancy bookmarker, but that's about it. Nothing serious can be programmed on a device with such a display.


Hello.... FOLDERS maybe? There are a lot of simple apps that can work with the kindle.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Exactly what can be done depends upon how much access the SDK provides. I'm signed up as a developer and will post what I discover if Harvey doesn't beat me to it.


I would be very interested in hearing what you think.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's another article about it: http://www.macworld.com/article/145817/kindle_apps.html

I think I would have been more excited about this before I got my iPod Touch. I have a bunch of apps on my iPod, and I take it with me everywhere. With color and a touchscreen, it has much more potential as far as applications... however, I could see some of them working out on Kindle (calendar, to-do list, crosswords, sudoku, etc.)

A couple of apps that would be amazing: tagging/folders and custom screensavers!

I don't think this is a bad thing. For the people who want the Kindle to be a book reader only, they can keep it that way - it's not like having applications is a requirement. For the people who'd like to have a few games or organizational tools on their Kindle, now they can.


----------



## vrc84 (Feb 18, 2009)

I ditto folders and tags.

I'd also love to be able to rate books and share reviews without having to go the amazon store and dealing with tons of people I don't know. Or maybe "friend" another kindle. With something like this I might be able to share comments on a book with my sister's kindle.  Something along the lines of how Shelfari works.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

The sky's the limit baby!  I believe in the capacity for a lot of innovation in this.  Though, the kindle, as it exists now, seems like a rather klunky and wieldy device for anything other than paging through a manuscript,  I believe it will improve (color, speed, human interactivity) over time.  This is another way Amazon can stage itself for the future.  And maybe we will finally get folders/tags/organization!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Amazon should already be offering the basic things that people want like folders, font choices ect and not have to rely on separate apps for those.


But not everyone wants or needs those things. Plenty of people are content with their device the way it is. Even on this board, where the majority probably has either the screensaver or the font hacks installed, we still have a sizeable minority using neither. Out in the rest of the world, most people don't see the need to skin their kindles, let alone hack them. To each his or her own.

After thinking the whole thing through last night, this is where I'm at: If producing a basic no frills device and using an app store to provide "upgrades" is how we get the price of the Kindle down to a mass market level, I'm all for it. The more people we get using e-readers, the sooner publishers are going to have to quit trying pointless BS tactics like delayed ebook releases to stifle this format.

I'll never be the type to turn my Kindle into an all in one device. My iPhone is as close as I care to get to that point, and I have far fewer apps on that than most other users I know. But the concept is the same--if I can enhance my Kindle with a few apps that are particular to MY needs, without spending a fortune to do so, and you can do the same for those things that you're passionate about having on this type of device, then yes, I can see where this is the way to go.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Discussions are underway at these threads:

*Kindle App Store This Week? *

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18658.0.html

*A call for Kindle developers*

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18662.0.html


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to merge this with the other thread we've got going.


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

If there are apps the support the primary function of the device (reading), I am all for it.  I don't need another place to play Bejeweled, or another twitter / Facebook app.

Scott

PS - I wonder how many times we'll need to say folders before Amazon listens.  It doesn't matter if my Kindle can hold 1500 books if I can't ORGANIZE them!


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

scottder said:


> If there are apps the support the primary function of the device (reading), I am all for it. I don't need another place to play Bejeweled, or another twitter / Facebook app.
> 
> Scott
> 
> PS - I wonder how many times we'll need to say folders before Amazon listens. It doesn't matter if my Kindle can hold 1500 books if I can't ORGANIZE them!


OMG - I can thank Bejeweled for a lost weekend; and I totally agree with your second statement!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Back in November Amazon announced that they would be providing an update during the first half of 2010. One place this was posted, 11/19 Q&A: Organizing Content on Kindle , said:



> Initial post: Nov 19, 2009 6:32 PM PST
> Amazon Kindle Customer Service says:
> Q: When will Kindle have better options for organizing content?
> A: We have heard from many of you that you would like to have a better way to organize your growing Kindle libraries.
> We are currently working on a solution that will allow you to organize your Kindle libraries. We will be releasing this functionality as an over-the-air software update as soon as it is ready, in the first half of next year.


From what I remember reading discussions at the time, this update will probably not go to the original Kindle but should go to all versions of K2 and DX. However I do not remember Amazon stating that the original Kindle would specifically be excluded.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Its hard to judge, its not clear what the apps can do. Will they run only separately like the web browser or can they affect basic functions like ebook management (folders)? It its just a bunch of sudoku and twitter apps then bleh. If they can enhance reading and ebook management then great...but I still think it would have been a lot easier for Amazon to implement some dang folders themselves!!

I'm tired of books disappearing into my 64 screen home page abyss. I would probably buy more books if I wasn't worried about forgetting that they exist!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's a good question, Chad. I am thinking (guessing) we'll see apps in at least two ways:

- Some apps will run by themselves, i.e. be available from a menu sort of like the Experimental menu. Or (better), would be to have apps listed as a filter option right along with Books, Personal Docs, Subscriptions. 

- Other apps will be integrated into the reading experience. For example, the interactive reading of a Zagat guide, where you could indicate your location and have the book adapt itself to your needs.


----------



## dazdude (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't know howd they'd do it - but i would love an app that would provide page numbers - its been months now since i first had the kindle and I still cant get used to their numbering system.

Id pay for this.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Guido Henkel said:


> Now that is a pretty stupid idea if there ever was one. The ePaper screen doesn't lend itself to applications at all. Maybe some little widget, custom screensaver or fancy bookmarker, but that's about it. Nothing serious can be programmed on a device with such a display.


[irony alert] ...and it is too difficult to type text using a cell phone keypad - nobody would ever want to do texting and email using one.

Just because Kindle isn't the most powerful portable computer imaginable, is not a reason you can't do anything useful with it besides reading. "What is the best portable computer?" It is the one you have.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> .... and another big chance for our members to goof up their Kindles.
> 
> *sigh* Why does every device have to "do it all?"


Nobody is going to force you to put apps on your Kindle.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

when and where are they going to show up? curiousity and all you know
sylvia


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

tsemple said:


> Nobody is going to force you to put apps on your Kindle.


I agree, no one is forced to do this, though it makes me worry for how Amazon is allocating internal resources for the Kindle. Surely they can spare an intern to give us folders! 

Scott


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

scottder said:


> I agree, no one is forced to do this, though it makes me worry for how Amazon is allocating internal resources for the Kindle. Surely they can spare an intern to give us folders!
> 
> Scott


I thought that they already had an intern working on a better organization system for the Kindle. That was why they did not promise it sooner. 


> "We are currently working on a solution that will allow you to organize your Kindle libraries. We will be releasing this functionality as an over-the-air software update as soon as it is ready, in the first half of next year."


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

A Goodreads app would be nice.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Now that would be cool


Britt said:


> A Goodreads app would be nice.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I expect the apps will range from ones that add to the functionality of the Kindle as a reader to ones that do try to make it an all-in-one device. I don't want to use my K as anything other than a reader, but apps that would approve it as a reader would be welcome.
> 
> Betsy


Exactly what I think.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg Banks said:


> I think people are missing the potential "win" here. With the addition of apps, Kindle can remain a straightforward ereader for those of us that merely want that, while having the ability to have expanded functionality for those who want that. It'll only become a potential problem if they start cramming all sorts of functionality into the Kindle out of the box.


This is absolutely, 100% correct. Attention Amazon - don't mess with the perfect eReader!!! Let the user choose what features they want to add. Me? I just want a basic Kindle. Well, I might buy an app to disable the timeout.


----------



## Slicer (Jan 21, 2010)

I am all for this...but I do have some reservations. 

I hope that Amazon doesn't step away from their own updates to improve the "base" firmware. Folders is something that is a base item and a necessity I think. So in order for me to sort etc...I don't want to have to buy the app to have a better more practical Kindle. Games on the other hand are a luxury not a necessity. 

I would like to see Amazon continue to improve with requests that are necessity and leave the Apps store for the luxury.

Just my 2 cents...

Scott


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If the Kindle requires a software update before Apps work on it then that means K1 users are not going to be able to use the Apps.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Unless, of course, they do a software update for the K1.  They have posted the code for the K1 as well as the K2 and DX which leads me to believe that they're encouraging apps for all 3 devices.  Whether devolopers bother coding them for what is basically a legacy device is another question.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought that they were not going to update the K1? that is why we didn't get the PDF update and there are thoughts that K1's won't get folders.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There was not an update to enable PDF support for the K1. I think that has to do with differences in the underlying OS. I _think_ I heard that the folder support that's supposed to come in the first half of this year is supposed to be for the K1 as well. Don't know for sure, obviously.

As to apps. . .it seems to me that's something completely different. I wouldn't think any software update is needed except to the extent that the app has to be installed. If a developer designs something for the K1, then it can be updated, though, admittedly, it might not be as easy to do as it is for the K2. That's part of the reason there was never a font enhancement for the K1 --- OTOH, there is a way to put on alternate sleep pictures. I guess we'll see. . . . .


----------



## geneven (Jul 30, 2009)

Right now, the ability to take notes on my Kindle 2 is pathetic. I would like to see better note-taking capabilities, perhaps with a link to a specialized version of Evernote or maybe a full-scale mind-mapping application.

I already have some of that on my Nokia N900, but it is easier and better to be taking notes on the same device you are using for reading.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

I totally agree Fuzzy  Roll Eyes ..lol


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

geneven said:


> Right now, the ability to take notes on my Kindle 2 is pathetic. I would like to see better note-taking capabilities, perhaps with a link to a specialized version of Evernote or maybe a full-scale mind-mapping application.
> 
> I already have some of that on my Nokia N900, but it is easier and better to be taking notes on the same device you are using for reading.


I think you just like to write


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

geneven said:


> Right now, the ability to take notes on my Kindle 2 is pathetic. I would like to see better note-taking capabilities, perhaps with a link to a specialized version of Evernote or maybe a full-scale mind-mapping application.
> 
> I already have some of that on my Nokia N900, but it is easier and better to be taking notes on the same device you are using for reading.


mind-mapping?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Mind mapping is like those things you see on the dictionary websites I think. You start with a single word or idea and it branches out in a spiderweb to other words or ideas and goes on from there to more and more and more. It's sort of like an automated brainstorming thing. This is an example of it... assuming this is what they mean by mind mapping. http://www.visualthesaurus.com/


----------

